# Sponsor (Give money to pay for) A Food Parcel



## Petros5

We distribute food parcels to those in need in our Municipality. I need the information to be in Greek


----------



## sotos

What information???


----------



## Petros5

sotos said:


> What information???


This "Sponsor (Give money to pay for) A Food Parcel"


----------



## Andrious

"Χρηματοδότησε ένα πακέτο φαγητό" (singular) or "Χρηματοδοτήστε ένα πακέτο φαγητό" (plural)
edit: singular and plural goes for the verb and not for the parcel


----------



## velisarius

Μήπως "ένα δέμα με τρόφιμα";


----------



## Andrious

Well, if the food is cooked, use _φαγητό_. If not, use _τρόφιμα_. _Δέμα_ will do fine, as well.


----------



## Αγγελος

I believe "Δώστε δυο ευρώ [or whatever donation is suggested] να φάει ένας φτωχός" would be more idiomatic.


----------



## Andrious

Well, in this case, I'd prefer "Με 2 ευρώ/ Δίνοντας 2 ευρώ, τρώει ένας φτωχός". "Δώστε" sounds kind of begging to me.


----------

